# Google downranks Torrent sites, and it's consequences.



## Desmond (Nov 10, 2014)

In case you guys are wondering why your favourite torrent sites don't show up on Google these days, if you didn't know, check it out now.

Google Will Punish "Pirate" Sites Harder in Search Results | TorrentFreak



> Google announced today that it will roll out a new search update to "visibly" lower the search rankings of the most notorious pirate sites. The announcement is part of Google's improved anti-piracy efforts which are detailed in a new report.
> 
> Over the past few years the entertainment industries have repeatedly asked Google to step up its game when it comes to anti-piracy efforts.
> 
> ...



That's right, now sites like TPB and Yify-torrents don't show up in Google search. However this also has its consequences:

Unknown Sites Dominate Google 'Pirate' Search Results | TorrentFreak



> Google's downranking of the most complained-about pirate sites last month certainly shook things up, but there have been unintended consequences too. A search for this week's most popular movie reveals relatively unknown sites dominating results and pulling record traffic. However, there are also some dangerous side-effects.
> 
> Periodically the search giant has announced a tweak here and there, but in mid October Google said it was about to implement the most important change yet.
> 
> ...



Looks like this is a good time to move to Bing:



> However, a much easier option is to switch over to Bing, which not only automatically and conveniently adds “torrent” to the end of a search for Dawn of the Planet of the Apes, but also presents the world’s biggest torrent sites on the first page.
> 
> When that fails users can simply visit the sites themselves, which the majority have been doing anyway.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 10, 2014)

LOL.
People who want to download something via Torrent go to Google first to make a search? I didn't even know that Google search results ever showed links to torrent. Hmm.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes it does, or at least used to since Google pulled this douchbaggery.

However....



> However, a much easier option is to switch over to Bing, which not only automatically and conveniently adds “torrent” to the end of a search for Dawn of the Planet of the Apes, but also presents the world’s biggest torrent sites on the first page.


----------



## root.king (Nov 10, 2014)

Using duck duck go


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 10, 2014)

Private Trackers FTW !


----------



## Minion (Nov 10, 2014)

Time to punish google.Google now trying to have control over internet.Changed my search provider to bing.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 10, 2014)

yahoo deserves more than bing


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2014)

Minion said:


> Time to punish google.Google now trying to have control over internet.Changed my search provider to bing.



Not Google's fault. They were being pressurized by the RIAA, MPAA and god knows who else.


----------



## Minion (Nov 11, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> yahoo deserves more than bing



Yahoo is actually worse than Microsoft some days back i was using yahoo mail it is not at all secure or reliable their weather widget used to be great now it is ad ridden and buggy I don't trust yahoo anymore.

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Not Google's fault. They were being pressurized by the RIAA, MPAA and god knows who else.



using bing from yesterday not bad at all.


----------



## puli44 (Nov 11, 2014)

LOL..now a days who will search in google ..every one knows site names it self


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2014)

Well, many still do. I know people who literally only use Google for browsing.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have left almost all google services including search a long ago


----------



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2014)

I am too dependent on Gmail to leave it anytime soon. However I use Outlook more often.


----------



## Minion (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes outlook is much better and secure than gmail.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 12, 2014)

some features of google I like and some I hate( like trying to tie my google plus account with YouTube). however it not even near the level of monstrosity that is Facebook, the scourge of the earth


----------



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2014)

I think binding G+ to Youtube was good in a way because prior to that YOutube comments were unmoderated and people could get really offensive. Now Google has some control over the moderation of comments.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 13, 2014)

Meh.. I search directly on torrent sites or torrentz. Imma gonna continue using Google as before.


----------



## singleindian (Nov 14, 2014)

i never used torrent sites.its good they r doing it.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 14, 2014)

^good cos you never used it ?
Ok


----------



## $hadow (Nov 14, 2014)

I never got used to use BING plus if you are a heavy google now user you are better of not using BING even on your pc.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2014)

doomgiver said:


> ^ he's single, indian, mummy's boy and a virgin. he doesnt touch his weenie except to pee and eats ghee, makkhan and drinks 3 glasses milk every single day.
> 
> god bless.





- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> I never got used to use BING plus if you are a heavy google now user you are better of not using BING even on your pc.



Bing is not that bad. And now a better search engine to search torrents and *cough* *cough* stuff.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 15, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Bing is not that bad. And now a better search engine to search torrents and *cough* *cough* stuff.



For cough cough stuff torrents by themselves has a search option


----------



## singleindian (Nov 15, 2014)

doomgiver said:


> ^ he's single, indian, mummy's boy and a virgin. he doesnt touch his weenie except to pee and eats ghee, makkhan and drinks 3 glasses milk every single day.
> 
> god bless.


Haha, u got it wrong all Bro. Why u use torrent? Downloading stuff so u don't pay otherwise bought. I pay for it. Be it games, movies. So it works fine for me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 15, 2014)

singleindian said:


> Haha, u got it wrong all Bro. Why u use torrent? Downloading stuff so u don't pay otherwise bought. I pay for it. Be it games, movies. So it works fine for me.



Some things aren't available in here, rather they haven't been licensed to sell here. Torrents bypass that regional restriction crap.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 15, 2014)

singleindian said:


> Haha, u got it wrong all Bro. Why u use torrent? Downloading stuff so u don't pay otherwise bought. I pay for it. Be it games, movies. So it works fine for me.



thanks.i will stop using torrents from now on


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> thanks.i will stop using torrents from now on



*www.digit.in/forum/customavatars/avatar128807_18.gif


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## doomgiver (Nov 15, 2014)

singleindian said:


> Haha, u got it wrong all Bro. Why u use torrent? Downloading stuff so u don't pay otherwise bought. I pay for it. Be it games, movies. So it works fine for me.



there;s many reasons why I pirate :
1. I will not pay for sub-standard quality. What I like, I support by buying it.
2. Item is not available in India. So no option but to pirate online.

EG, Im a huge fantasy buff, and I started off by reading Tolkien. Now, many good books are NOT availabe here. Today with flipkart and amazon, we have a much wider choice, but 8-9 years ago, you'd be lucky if you found a book that wasnt 10-15 years old. I spent 5 grand on the collector's pack of Tolkien's work (all 3 books in one, plus a map and posters. Sadly, I lost the book). Back then, nobody had heard of the hobbit or silmarillion or the other works. I had to pirate them.

As for second point, I pirate most movies. Why? Because they are mostly ****. (I mean hollywood movies. I dont watch hindi ones. they are 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000x worse than the worst english movie. well, there;s a couple of good ones, those are certainly worth the money.) 2ndly, there's no pause, fastforward or rewind buttons in the cinema. I hate going to a theatre to watch a movie. The whole experience sucks major balls. Dont tell me that "Some movies are worth watching in the theatre". Screw that, nothing beats watching a movie at home in comfort.


----------



## singleindian (Nov 15, 2014)

doomgiver said:


> there;s many reasons why I pirate :
> 1. I will not pay for sub-standard quality. What I like, I support by buying it.
> 2. Item is not available in India. So no option but to pirate online.
> 
> ...



ok,i don't know whr u live? and it depends on individuals,but thts not a case with most people.they have money and access,yet thy pirate beacause thy get it free. and for movies,don't tell me u watched avatar or similar movies in home.then i don't hve anything to say

- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> thanks.i will stop using torrents from now on


I Get High,Sometimes ^_^,this explains,is it?


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 15, 2014)

singleindian said:


> ok,i don't know whr u live? and it depends on individuals,but thts not a case with most people.they have momey and access,yet thy pirate beacause thy get it free. and for movies,don't tell me u watched avatar or similar movies in home.then i don't hve anything to say
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



stop copying my sig.ok


----------



## singleindian (Nov 15, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Some things aren't available in here, rather they haven't been licensed to sell here. Torrents bypass that regional restriction crap.



i don't which know which things r u talking about,i am about people who pirate games and movies which is available to buy,but thy use torrents to pirate.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 16, 2014)

singleindian said:


> i don't which know which things r u talking about,i am about people who pirate games and movies which is available to buy,but thy use torrents to pirate.



TV Series, anime, OSTs, Uncensored movies which aren't released in India due to crap Censor Board.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 16, 2014)

I think they encourage torrenting in f#cked countries like India where all cool stuff is banned.

*i.imgur.com/aIV7U9b.png



Spoiler



Just kidding



Spoiler



No I am not


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 17, 2014)

singleindian said:


> ok,i don't know whr u live? and it depends on individuals,but thts not a case with most people.they have money and access,yet thy pirate beacause thy get it free. and for movies,don't tell me u watched avatar or similar movies in home.then i don't hve anything to say



what do you mean, you dont know where I live?

i havent watched avatar (ok, i lied, i watched the first 3 minutes and deleted it. i couldnt get over how stupid that indian guy looked)


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 17, 2014)

doomgiver said:


> what do you mean, you dont know where I live?
> 
> i havent watched avatar (ok, i lied, i watched the first 3 minutes and deleted it. i couldnt get over how stupid that indian guy looked)



dont tell ur place.hes single


----------



## tkin (Nov 17, 2014)

*Such effective, wow:*

*www.google.co.in/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&es_th=1&ie=UTF-8#q=interstellar+ost

Check the links, I got 2-3 pirated links in first page and I didn't even search for torrent.


----------



## singleindian (Nov 18, 2014)

doomgiver said:


> what do you mean, you dont know where I live?
> 
> i havent watched avatar (ok, i lied, i watched the first 3 minutes and deleted it. i couldnt get over how stupid that indian guy looked)



wht i meant was whether u live in small city or in metro.so u don't have access to cds and whtever things or u don't have money to buy .

- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> dont tell ur place.hes single



in that case u should be much more worried than him,LOL


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 18, 2014)

No, point is, i REFUSE to pay money for sub-standard stuff.
If I find something worth my money, I find a way to pay for it.


----------

